# going to usa - do you need a visa these days



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2007)

i ehard the yanks were rescinding the deal whereby british citizens don't need to apply for a visa to visit the states.  did this happen in the end?

kthxbai x


----------



## JTG (Jul 16, 2007)

dunno, but the last time I passed through (ie never even left the airport, I was only in transit), they didn't give the impression of wanting anyone to visit.

So I don't think I will in future


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i ehard the yanks were rescinding the deal whereby british citizens don't need to apply for a visa to visit the states.  did this happen in the end?
> 
> kthxbai x



Yeah, now they have joined the EU you can do whatever.


----------



## perplexis (Jul 16, 2007)

Hasn't happened yet.
But it probably will very soon.
E2A; not really though- there will be a requirement to inform the relevant authorities (don't ask me who) a minimum of 2 days in advance so that they can send all of your sensitive personal info to some faceless authority in the US who will check if you are acceptable to them. And whether you share the same letters in your name as anyone on their want list.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 16, 2007)

Not happened as yet, but you can expect to have an eye and fingerprint scan on entry. Which is rather jolly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2007)

Hang on though I'm pretty sure I went last year and nothing weird happened, have they made things difficult lately?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Hang on though I'm pretty sure I went last year and nothing weird happened, have they made things difficult lately?


You should have had an eye and fingerprint scan. I did.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You should have had an eye and fingerprint scan. I did.



When did this come in? Maybe I just missed it. It was about May last year that I went.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers all.


----------



## Aldebaran (Jul 17, 2007)

I  made it a habit to send my eyes and fingers on forehand with the demand that they be used to set off the bomb in the backpack to which they are attached.

Never had any discussion over it.

salaam.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> When did this come in? Maybe I just missed it. It was about May last year that I went.



Not long after 9/11.


----------



## J77 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was there a few weeks back -- nothing's changed.


----------



## ifu05208 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Criminal Recrd-USA*

Hi there, need a bit of advice here, I was caught in possesison of a small amount of weed at the starts of NOV 06, I was not arrested or taken to the Police station however, They read somethin out in the car, and he told me to go and that i might get  a letter from them! This was nine months ago and I have not heard a word, I am travelling to USA for holiday soon with family and dont know if i have or should declare a criminal record or conviction?  I would appreciate your advice as to what i can do ?  i have neveer been in troublw wiht police and am almost certain this would be a forts offence...9 months on is it liekly i will be charged or go to court?? Thanks for your help PLEASE REPLY !


----------



## softybabe (Jul 18, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i ehard the yanks were rescinding the deal whereby british citizens don't need to apply for a visa to visit the states.  did this happen in the end?
> 
> kthxbai x




I think you also need a machine readable passport and if you apply for a renewal from Oct 06, you also need to be sure the the 'new biometric' passport...something along those lines

I wasnt too happy that my 14yr old got finger printed and iris scanned in Feb


----------



## J77 (Jul 19, 2007)

ifu05208 said:
			
		

> Hi there, need a bit of advice here, I was caught in possesison of a small amount of weed at the starts of NOV 06, I was not arrested or taken to the Police station however, They read somethin out in the car, and he told me to go and that i might get  a letter from them! This was nine months ago and I have not heard a word, I am travelling to USA for holiday soon with family and dont know if i have or should declare a criminal record or conviction?  I would appreciate your advice as to what i can do ?  i have neveer been in troublw wiht police and am almost certain this would be a forts offence...9 months on is it liekly i will be charged or go to court?? Thanks for your help PLEASE REPLY !


Search this forum -- there are a couple of massive threads on this.


----------



## J77 (Jul 19, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> I think you also need a machine readable passport and if you apply for a renewal from Oct 06, you also need to be sure the the 'new biometric' passport...something along those lines


Not biometric, but the one with the chip in -- tho' all new ones have this now.


----------



## ifu05208 (Jul 19, 2007)

havent heard anything about this charge or letter, dunno if it counds as a pending conviction??  whats the channces of gettin pulled up at airport goin to HAWAIAA!! cheers


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 20, 2007)

For short visits the 90-day waiver program is still in use.  If you go to any work across there (anything more than a simple business meeting) then you need a visa. For the sort of work I do I had to get a 10-year B1 visa.  Don't know if it's still in operation at the moment but they were trialling out a biometric system that worked with a pass card for regular visitors (INSPASS) that can get you through Immigration in less than 30 seconds!  I must get mine renewed nest month.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

To the poster who asked about the cannabis beef...Even if you have so called drunk driving, it is a problem. The only reason I retain my US Passport is because of my felonies and the knowledge that I would not even be able to transit via the country without it.. It is no joke. 

As for Visa, they just ratcheted it up another notch believe it or not.


----------



## chilango (Aug 16, 2007)

Passed thru the US a week or so ago. Still the ol green visa waiver plus the finger and eye scan thing.

*Be warned if you've got a connecting flight:*

You have to go thru immigration and customs before you connect. Depending on time of day, airport etc getting through all this can take a couple of hours and they don't give a damn if you miss your flight. Even if you're stay in the US is only 40 minutes in the transit lounge.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 17, 2007)

ifu05208 said:
			
		

> Hi there, need a bit of advice here, I was caught in possesison of a small amount of weed at the starts of NOV 06, I was not arrested or taken to the Police station however, They read somethin out in the car, and he told me to go and that i might get  a letter from them! This was nine months ago and I have not heard a word, I am travelling to USA for holiday soon with family and dont know if i have or should declare a criminal record or conviction?  I would appreciate your advice as to what i can do ?  i have neveer been in troublw wiht police and am almost certain this would be a forts offence...9 months on is it liekly i will be charged or go to court?? Thanks for your help PLEASE REPLY !




You'll be fine, just don't tick the yes box on the bit about being arrested or criminal convictions, m'kay.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 20, 2007)

Uh no, it will not be fine. The US is anal about records and knows yours even before you leave your nation. Drunk driving can easily get you barred.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 20, 2007)

Bahnhof Strasse said:
			
		

> You'll be fine, just don't tick the yes box on the bit about being arrested or criminal convictions, m'kay.


right, and make sure you're not moslem or look like a moslem...


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ha! So true...


----------



## Hitman Tim (Aug 21, 2007)

Where are you going (out of curiosity)?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Uh no, it will not be fine. The US is anal about records and knows yours even before you leave your nation. Drunk driving can easily get you barred.



Absolute complet bollox.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 26, 2007)

1927: Hate to be a stick in the mud but I am dual US citizen, as well as convicted felon so I do have just a tad bit knowledge on this siuee, last trasited the US (in and out JFK-NYC, and in and out Anchorage Alaska) July 3/4 this year.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Of course, as i tell everyone, never listen to online advice. Simply reasearch and you will find the truth, a bit cheaper than being barred at the airport . the immigration jail in Quuens (usual place for airarrivals) is not fun at all, privately mamanged they only care for profit.


----------



## axon (Aug 26, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Uh no, it will not be fine. The US is anal about records and knows yours even before you leave your nation. Drunk driving can easily get you barred.


As 1927 says, absolute and complete bollocks.  The US immigration do not have a database of everybody convicted of a crime in the UK.

Around 4 to 5 million Brits go to the US _every year_.  And none of these have ever comitted a crime?   (Around 90000 people a year are convicted of drunk driving in the UK).


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 27, 2007)

The US does not have any record of minor convictions, *unless you disclose that information to them*. More serious shit will be given by the UK to the US under agreement, for 'minor'* stuff the Data Protection Act comes into force and the USG has no right to know.


*Not that I think some of those crimes are what I would describe as minor, such as drunk driving.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wrong you are. They do not have a databse per se but make the request via Interpol and certain nations with which they have reciprocal agreements like the UK, as well as most EU, Canada, and the like. this is exactly why you must wait 3 days for almost all incoming International flights to the States when booking. I face the very same scrutiny when trying to book those same nations on my US passport, even for transiting. As for disclosure, they have a nice little trick where you are facing a felony for not fully disclosing and as i said, they DO have access to your records if coming from the nations i mentioned so always be prepared. Wackenhut run Immigration joints stuck out in Long Island are not fun places.


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 29, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Wrong you are. They do not have a databse per se but make the request via Interpol and certain nations with which they have reciprocal agreements like the UK, as well as most EU, Canada, and the like. this is exactly why you must wait 3 days for almost all incoming International flights to the States when booking. I face the very same scrutiny when trying to book those same nations on my US passport, even for transiting. As for disclosure, they have a nice little trick where you are facing a felony for not fully disclosing and as i said, they DO have access to your records if coming from the nations i mentioned so always be prepared. Wackenhut run Immigration joints stuck out in Long Island are not fun places.


Certainly don't need to wait 3 days to get tickets.  I've had tickets bought to fly next day.  It's also possible to buy them at the airport.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 30, 2007)

I really find this site so confrontational and really do not wish to get antagonistic over such a mindane issue but I have to be honest, you are not giving accurateinfo. If you say you fly from Europe,including the UK of course, into the States oin 24 hour purchase, you are lying. It is not possible . I last flew there July 3rd, well arrived the 4th but it is one and the same. I do hold a US passport (I am dual) and even that did not allow me to buy within 3 days. I did not plan on going there, as I was coming to the Philippines from Israel but has apartment nonsense that needed sorting in NYC. Wanted to buy my ticket on short notice June 28th and was told not a chance. Not the first time, but still i tired and it is impossible.

While I did not originate in UK, I clarified the policy once again and it is as it has been since a bit after 9/11.

(Edited because I deleted a repeated post and inserted this updated post in response to previous comment).


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 30, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> I really find this site so confrontational and really do not wish to get antagonistic over such a mindane issue but I have to be honest, you are not giving accurateinfo. If you say you fly from Europe,including the UK of course, into the States oin 24 hour purchase, you are lying. It is not possible . I last flew there July 3rd, well arrived the 4th but it is one and the same. I do hold a US passport (I am dual) and even that did not allow me to buy within 3 days. I did not plan on going there, as I was coming to the Philippines from Israel but has apartment nonsense that needed sorting in NYC. Wanted to buy my ticket on short notice June 28th and was told not a chance. Not the first time, but still i tired and it is impossible.
> 
> While I did not originate in UK, I clarified the policy once again and it is as it has been since a bit after 9/11.
> 
> (Edited because I deleted a repeated post and inserted this updated post in response to previous comment).


How dare you call me a liar, you really are a pillock.  If I say I have done this then that is what happened.  Just because you had problems does not mean that it is a general problem for everybody.

Why do you come out with information that is clearly shown to be wrong and then get all snotty when someone says so?  Are you really so insecure?


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have problems?  As a drug felon it is a given but it does not matter...It is policy, and easily found should anyone care to look into it. I hesitate to call anyone a lair,m much less a facelss cyber personality but it is what it is. Perhpas though, liar is incorrect. Perhaps badly mistaken is more apt, as well as highly emotional.

Perhaps if I have time later I will provide a few links that will give folks a bit of an idea about reality.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

www.theanswerbank.co.uk/Travel/Question404108.html

AND

www.epic.org/privacy/intl/passenger_data.html


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 31, 2007)

You can post all the links you like, I was still able to do so.  It was last year, therefore well after all the new regulations were introduced.  Clearly you don't hesitate to call someone a liar because that is exactly the wording that you used, and yes, I do get upset at being called a liar, I may get things wrong from time to time, but I don't lie.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 31, 2007)

plus my mate pete who regularly flies to and from the US and has a conviction for drink driving and assault... (though no gaol time)


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

Getting things wrong is different than unequivocally claming you are correct and then standing by it when it is pointed out otherwise but If you made a mistake, not a problem. I do it all the time. In this caser though, it is indeed cut and dry. i really would not care enough to even broach it but feel this is an important subject as most do not have cash to waste on failed trips, etc.

Pingu: You can gain entry, you need only admit to it on the forms they hand you. Of course, people can get over because those forms,etc. depend on human vigilance and we all know how that goes. However, there is now ay to count on getting over and the risk, at least finaicnially for me and most of mine is too much to just wing it.


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 31, 2007)

Except in this case I ddin't make a mistake, I am 'unequivocally claming' that I got a ticket 24hours before the flight last year.  Perhaps it's because I don't have an problems re criminal record.  Now can be put this derail behind us please.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

The requirement of 72 hours applies to all and all must fill out the wavier form for a visa, even those form the UK, regardless of their past. Again, you are WRONG but enbough has been said about it in my view. I will let you have the last word as i am sure it will follow (smile).


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

One more thing, it spplies to US citizens flying home as well so of course you would have not been able to buy it 24 hours in advance.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Getting things wrong is different than unequivocally claming you are correct and then standing by it when it is pointed out otherwise but If you made a mistake, not a problem. I do it all the time. In this caser though, it is indeed cut and dry. i really would not care enough to even broach it but feel this is an important subject as most do not have cash to waste on failed trips, etc.
> 
> Pingu: You can gain entry, you need only admit to it on the forms they hand you. Of course, people can get over because those forms,etc. depend on human vigilance and we all know how that goes. However, there is now ay to count on getting over and the risk, at least finaicnially for me and most of mine is too much to just wing it.


 
he doesnt admit it on the forms

and if i wanted to i could book a flight on the 10.25 tomorrow morning (well technichally this morning) from manchester  to orlando (returning on 4th sept ) for £582.40 on virgin atlantic - it let me get as far as the "give us your money" stage with no problems whatsoever. You do have to provide vaious bits of info though (APIS), it does say they want a weeks notice but looking it up on the US customs and border rotection web site they are happy provided the information is supplied "at time of departure"

so dunno... I have to book some flights to the US soon so will ask then. TBH thoiugh dont think I would want to take the risk if it were me flying (but it wont so we shall see how "terry" the human APIS gunniea pig" gets on in about 3 weeks time)


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 1, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> The requirement of 72 hours applies to all and all must fill out the wavier form for a visa, even those form the UK, regardless of their past. Again, you are WRONG but enbough has been said about it in my view. I will let you have the last word as i am sure it will follow (smile).


My last post on the subject because you are being a complete idiot and you have nothing more to add to this as far as I am concerned.  You simply can't admit that you are wrong.  I got the ticket with 24 hours of notice.  At that time I didn't have a visa and had to use  the 90 day waiver (thankfully it was for a simple business meeting, not for phyical work).  Now I don't really care that much if you think (or that YOU do need 72 hours to get a ticket).  I certainly WAS able to get one faster than that.  Nor do I really care about your patronising '(smile)'

Nor does everybody need to fill out a visa waiver form (As of April I now have a 10 year B1 visa and only need to fill out a customs form).  I'm not going to ask the rhetorical question, I'm simply going to state it, as a regular visitor to the US who is going to now how long it takes to get a ticket?  Especially since as I have stated I got one in 24 hours.  So you can stuff your comment about 'you would have not been able to buy it 24 hours in advance' right up your arse.  Is that clear enough for you.


----------



## muckypup (Sep 1, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Of course, as i tell everyone, never listen to online advice.



Also, you're felon, drug abuser and an israeli soldier to boot. surely no one should take you seriously


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> 1927: Hate to be a stick in the mud but I am dual US citizen, as well as convicted felon so I do have just a tad bit knowledge on this siuee, last trasited the US (in and out JFK-NYC, and in and out Anchorage Alaska) July 3/4 this year.



Exactly, you are a dual citizen so immigration rules for you are a tad different.

I have a DD conviction and have ben in and out of USA several times a year without any problems since!


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 2, 2007)

It does not matter if you have a record or not. Even US citizens with a clean record cannot but a ticket for less than 72 hours from departure. It is unbendable.

As for derailing, most here cannot afford to lose 1000 US or more on a ticket they will never use so ti is extremely important that as much info as possible be presented on the issue.


----------



## gorski (Sep 2, 2007)

*As I'm about to go to NYC - here are the details... freshhhhhhhhhh!!!*

Once you book a flight it takes a few days for a confirmation email to come, then you need to give them additional info, like where you're gonna be etc.

Here is the email [and you'll see it takes days to sort it all out to go - and I have no previous convictions, arrests etc.]:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for booking with XYZ. With just 7 days to go before you fly with us, now is a good time to tell you what you'll need before travelling to the United States, about Online Check In and our new print boarding pass service*. Find out more below.
> 
> ...





> We are required, in accordance with US security, to collect some information about you and your travel plans before you go. The quickest way to supply this right now is by visiting our website at www.xyz.com selecting 'Manage Your Flights' from the left hand navigation and then ' Update Booking'.
> 
> The information you'll need to hand is:
> 
> ...





> DON'T FORGET TO CHECK IN ONLINE 24 HOURS BEFORE YOUR FLIGHT
> 
> To check yourself in online between 24 hours and 2 hours before your flight and print your boarding pass*, simply go to our website and select 'Manage Your Flights', then follow the on screen instructions with your flight ticket (with booking reference) and passport to hand (including your Flying Club membership number if you're a member).
> 
> ...



Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2007)

There's so much bollocks being spouted on this thread its unbelievable!


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 2, 2007)

Exactly. Glad you posted it because it might save some people heaadaches as well as lost money.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 2, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> It does not matter if you have a record or not. Even US citizens with a clean record cannot but a ticket for less than 72 hours from departure. It is unbendable.
> 
> As for derailing, most here cannot afford to lose 1000 US or more on a ticket they will never use so ti is extremely important that as much info as possible be presented on the issue.


 
MY final post on this:

STOP TALKING BOLLOCKS

As I said previously I got a ticket 24 hours before flying without ANY problems.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2007)

KLM website has just let me bbok a ticket for 1015 tomorrow morning!

Maybe the US authorities trust Brits to fly to US, Maybe its the UK authorities that insist on a 3 day grace period for US citizens!!!!


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wait to you get to the airport. You will not be allowed to board. If you follow the 2 hyperlinks I posted you will see just why. They have copiues of your pasport, finances (yep, all of them), and any criminal behavoir. I too can book a flight for later today but I will not be allowed to board. Oh well, it does not make sense to keep repeating it as people have the info I offered , yet it is the responsibility of anyone reading thiws to verify on their own just what the situation is.

I will add this, some airlines will allow you to board without ingoing travel plans but when you arrive at the destination you will be barred. The 72 hours is time for the US ti check your pedigree. As stated, even American citizens need to wait.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> I have problems?  As a drug felon it is a given but it does not matter...It is policy, and easily found should anyone care to look into it. I hesitate to call anyone a lair,m much less a facelss cyber personality but it is what it is. Perhpas though, liar is incorrect. Perhaps badly mistaken is more apt, as well as highly emotional.
> 
> Perhaps if I have time later I will provide a few links that will give folks a bit of an idea about reality.



Hmmmm, you've even come over to this forum to lie. Pathetic.

I dub thee Walter Mitty.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 4, 2007)

well...

we ahd to send someone to Boston yesterday.

booked flight at 07:00 (ish) he flew on the 13:50 (Lufthansa) changing at Frankfurt before going on his merry way to Boston on United

despite the dire warnings hes sat in the clients office with his rectum intact and had by all accounts a pleasant flight

so... I would call this myth


----------



## ymu (Sep 4, 2007)

Good job Pingu, but Rach doesn't do the back down in the face of overwhelming evidence that he's talking bollocks thang ...


----------



## axon (Sep 4, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Wait to you get to the airport. You will not be allowed to board. If you follow the 2 hyperlinks I posted you will see just why. They have copiues of your pasport, *finances (yep, all of them)*, and any criminal behavoir.


This is my favourite bit


----------



## Pingu (Sep 4, 2007)

axon said:
			
		

> This is my favourite bit


 
I was surprised when on arriving at orlando last year they reminded me of the £2.75 that my missus owed me from buying her a drink at Manchester. 

very through knowledge IMO


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pingu: Good for your client but do you imagine I made those websites up?Whom to believe? You who offers an anecdote or me with offical hyperlinks? Let folks make their own choice and if they lose money it is on them. Frankly it makes no difference to me as I do not plan to ever go there again. All the better.

Having just transited it July 4th...hmmm...I go with me. Anyway,m as the other guy said, enough with me derailing this threa. I offered up what "i did and that is all I can do or all I should care.

Question though came to ming Pingu: Does this person have the new card issued by the US Govt. that allwos people to circumvent these requirements? On July 3rd , at JFK in NYC I saw a sign and desk for it . Frequent flyers to and from the States can apply for an annual fee and breeze through although to be honest it did not say anything about the 72 hour wait. Still, I am curious. If they did not, still think you are lying.


----------



## ymu (Sep 4, 2007)

*tries not to say I told you so*


Naughty lying Pingu!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 4, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Pingu: Good for your client but do you imagine I made those websites up?Whom to believe? You who offers an anecdote or me with offical hyperlinks? Let folks make their own choice and if they lose money it is on them. Frankly it makes no difference to me as I do not plan to ever go there again. All the better.
> 
> Having just transited it July 4th...hmmm...I go with me. Anyway,m as the other guy said, enough with me derailing this threa. I offered up what "i did and that is all I can do or all I should care.
> 
> Question though came to ming Pingu: Does this person have the new card issued by the US Govt. that allwos people to circumvent these requirements? On July 3rd , at JFK in NYC I saw a sign and desk for it . Frequent flyers to and from the States can apply for an annual fee and breeze through although to be honest it did not say anything about the 72 hour wait. Still, I am curious. If they did not, still think you are lying.


 
*checks undies for flames*

nope.. what reason would I have for lying cuntbubble? its not like there is some prize up for grabs is there?

hes only been to the US twice before (last Sept to Orlando to a conference and the same the year before)

seriously thats exactly how it happened. we got phone call, booked flight .. he went.. didnt get cavity searched.. and is now in Boston with a company called Netezza for 3 days.



maybe your country just hates you... 

personally I would not advise just turning up and flying but this shows that you can do it. provided the wind is blowing in the right direction and the bones are cast properly showing good portents.


----------

